# Anyone have a plow on a late model explorer?



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out if I can find a used plow to fit my 97 explorer. Western preferably. Are there any mounts for it? I'm looking for the older model plows, not the new suburbanite or fisher home steader.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Good luck finding one. A word to the wise. Don't put a regular weight plow on it. Too heavy. 550 lbs. maximum.


----------



## johnsbug (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi there....Yes it can be done. But much like other guys will say might not be a good move because of the weight of both the plow and the truck. 
Anyways....I set up my 98 Explorer sport with a Meyer poly blade and an e-47 pump. The blade and frame came off of a 97 S-10 truck that I picked up used. However, it took about 40 hours of grinding and welding to make it fit the explorer frame. Not too big of a job, but none the less lot's of time to make sure it's supported right. I used that truck (the 98) for two years moving Erie, PA snow and it worked fine. Then, I updated the truck to a 2002 Explorer sport using the same blade and it mounted easy since the frame were so close...very little welding the 2nd time around!

Might not be the perfect set-up for most guys on this site, but it sure has worked great for my application. I plow about a 700 foot driveway with great results!
good luck!


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks guys. Johnsbug, do you have pics of the bracket that you did with your 98? I have a snow bear plow now and had planned on fabbing something to the mounting plate that Ialready have. I'm looking at a western 6'6" or a meyers 7ftr.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I do not recommend welding to the frame. It will weaken it. Blizzard makes a 7'6' Lt plow for that year explorer. I say this because I think it will be hard to find a new one with the undercarriage so that you don't have to weld. These rare ones are usually sold the minute it comes off the vehicle, or before so that a buyer for the vehicle will not know it plowed.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

I looked at blizzard. none availible till next year. The mounting plate/ kit that I have now for the snowbear is 1/2 thick steel. Its already bolted to the vehicle frame. All I should have to do is figure out how to make something to mount either the meyers or western to it.


----------



## johnsbug (Feb 1, 2004)

Hello...

I do have a front picture when I was mounting it on the 2002 explorer....it's so close to the 1998 it really does not matter. Basically, if you look at the picture and can't tell if it's part of the truck or the plow frame-if it's a little rusty it the plow frame!

What the pic does not show is the two "arms" that go from the front to back that's welded to a 2x4 tube stock- this is what's up against the front end. I used lots of brackets bolted to the trucks frame down to the plow frame for support. I did not weld anything to the truck itself because of reasons stated above-Plus It was so much easier to move the set-up to the newer truck.

hope this might give you a little bit of an idea how I did it

johnbug


----------



## johnsbug (Feb 1, 2004)

well.....I guess the file was too big for the picture! Sorry about that. Do you have an e-mail I can send it to you directly?

john


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

I have an 02 Sport Trac.. Do you think that it could handle plowing Buffalo, NY snow? Maybe only like 5-10 driveways.

Thanks,

James


----------



## szippijr (Oct 10, 2004)

i have an 04 explorer limited. put a boss sport duty on it. this thing rocks. don't tinker with other companys and lift chains. get the real deal


----------



## bigantPERFECT (Jan 20, 2004)

look into a snoway mt series


----------

